# The "Dont you hate it?" Thread



## SixSidedCube (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't you just hate it when you step outside and get eaten by a giraffe?

Don't you hate it when you die from not passing on chain mail?

Don't you hate it when you miss the train to hogwarts?


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't you hate it when you cut your corners all the way off?


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't you hate it when you beat your PB by 0.15s, but it's a +2?


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't you hate it when people don't finish what they


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't you just hate to hate? It's a waste of energy.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't you just hate when you get a 0.02 on the stackmat?


----------



## Faz (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't you hate it when Jeremy says he got 0.3 on magic, and says he might have stopped the timer early, but he's not sure.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't you hate it when Arnaud is doing cross in 4 step team solve, and stops the timer?


----------



## D4vd (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't you just hate it when your mate Rhys gives you a five sided cube


----------



## ariasamie (Dec 17, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Don't you hate it when people don't finish what they


 
win!

don't you hate it when you cube in front of people, you twist a corner in F2L without even being aware of that, and getting stuck at OLL and having to explain what happened to non cubers?


----------



## SixSidedCube (Dec 17, 2010)

D4vd said:


> Don't you just hate it when your mate Rhys gives you a five sided cube


 
Lol, I would never do that! ... (hehe)


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't you hate it when you're doing team BLD, and Faz says, "N-perm, N-perm."


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't you hate it when Verdes pulls Guhongs out of the market just like that?


----------



## SixSidedCube (Dec 17, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Don't you hate it when Verdes pulls Guhongs out of the market just like that?


 
Yes.... yes I do.....

BUT I ordered 3 off lightake just before, so hopefully they'll come through!


----------



## Olivér Perge (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't you hate it when people go off topic?


----------



## SixSidedCube (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't you hate it when people have a go at you on your own thread because you agreed with something?


----------



## Olivér Perge (Dec 17, 2010)

SixSidedCube said:


> Don't you hate it when people have a go at you *on your own thread* because you agreed with something?


 
1. I'm so sorry. I thought *we all* can post here...

2. My post was more like a general statement. (True, it was inspired by your previous post.)

3. You didn't just agree, you went into to details. I'm not saying we do not care about your Guhong problem, just make sure to post it in the correct thread. Inserting a "Don't you hate it..." sentence would have made the post OK, in my opinion.

And now on topic: Don't you hate it when you jesus' up an official solve/average?


----------



## SixSidedCube (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't you hate it when you read through your previous post, only to realise that it sounded real stupid :fp.

Sorry dude!


----------



## Faz (Dec 17, 2010)

You mean like this?

7.78 DNF 11.27 6.77 7.58


----------



## Olivér Perge (Dec 17, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> 7.78 DNF 11.27 6.77 7.58


 
Perfect example! 

Don't you hate it when Feliks jesus' up a possible official mid7 average?


----------



## Faz (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't you hate it when Tim Major resets your timer during the middle of a really good 5x5 solve.

EDIT: Don't you hate it when Tim Major.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 17, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> EDIT: Don't you hate it when Tim Major.


 


Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Don't you hate it when people don't finish what they


 
:'(


----------



## Olivér Perge (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't you hate when someone is posing with the WR time like they were taking pictures for the biggest local gay magazine?  (Sorry Tim, but it just looks soooooo annoying from here.)


----------



## aronpm (Dec 17, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Don't you hate when someone is posing with the WR time like they were taking pictures for the biggest local gay magazine?  (Sorry Tim, but it just looks soooooo annoying from here.)



Hahahaha this is going in my signature


----------



## celli (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't you hate it when you're 5 seconds below your PB, below your PB Ao5 and Ao12, when you're about to finish your U-perm and GET A POP, AND YOU CAN'T FIND THE PIECE ANYWHERE, WHEN YOU JUST REALISE THAT IT HAS LANDED IN THE TRASH, AND THAT YOU HAVE TO PICK IT OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well, actually I had my PB Ao5 (in my signature), but I didn't get a new PB


----------



## Rinfiyks (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't you hate it when


----------



## ilikecubing (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't you hate it when you wear really tight shoes.


----------



## ariasamie (Dec 17, 2010)

Rinfiyks said:


> Don't you hate it when
> [image]


 
I actually hate it when I come to this part:


Spoiler


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## Shortey (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't you hate it when you're cubing in public and people ask if you're Feliks Zemdegs?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 17, 2010)

Shortey said:


> Don't you hate it when you're cubing in public and people ask if you're Feliks Zemdegs?


 Ha! I've been cubing more in public lately than usual, and 4/5 times, I've heard "Can you do it in 6 seconds like that kid!?"
I always respond with "~sigh~ No."


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't you hate when people use unnessecary apostrophies like in "2 more 7's" or "Square-1's"? (Sorry Faz and Mike )


----------



## Rinfiyks (Dec 17, 2010)

Yes said:


> Don't you hate when people use unnessecary apostrophies like in "2 more 7's" or "Square-1's"? (Sorry Faz and Mike )


 
Ye's I do, it annoy's me load's.


----------



## Olji (Dec 17, 2010)

dont you hate it when you dont hate what you acually hate to hate?


----------



## theace (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't you hate it when people think that a cube CANNOT be solved?


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't you hate it when someone writes a question and doesn't put a question mark at the end.



Yes said:


> Don't you hate when people use unnessecary apostrophies like in "2 more 7's" or "Square-1's"?


 
Yesssss, those extra apostrophie's drive me crazy.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't you hate it when your having an epic solve up until the N-perm?


----------



## maggot (Dec 17, 2010)

dont you hate those OMG WHUT IS THE BEST CUBE threads?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't you hate it when spammers fill up the front page?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 17, 2010)

Yes said:


> Don't you hate when people use unnessecary apostrophies like in "2 more 7's" or "Square-1's"? (Sorry Faz and Mike )


Sorry. That's a demonstration of my age, I think. When I was growing up, it was fairly common to use an apostrophe to pluralize numbers used as nouns, but that has almost completely phased out. Under their entry for apostrophe, Wikipedia shows at least one reference that says it's an acceptable thing to do. I'm pretty sure I was taught in grade school to always use an apostrophe when pluralizing numbers used as nouns. I'm afraid that today, I always struggle with it - it bothers me if I do it and it bothers me if I don't. So I'm pretty sure you can find posts here where I've said "square-1s" and others where I've said "square-1's". I think one thing that bothers me with "square-1s" is that there might be some kind of weird puzzle that is an "s" model of a square-1; hence a "square-1s".


----------



## theace (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't you hate it when you ask a question and everyone seems to ignore you?


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't you hate it when you are extremely bored like I am now?


----------



## EVH (Dec 17, 2010)

dont u hate it wen ppl use bad grmmar and dont spel check there posts ?


----------



## buelercuber (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't you hate it when you go outside in the winter, and your boogers freeze?


----------



## buelercuber (Dec 17, 2010)

theace said:


> Don't you hate it when you ask a question and everyone seems to ignore you?


 
sorry? what did you say?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't you hate it when you get a good AO5 on camera but then fail the average of 12?


Spoiler



Just happened to me. 15.93 AO5 but fail average of 12


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't you hate it when you have to wake up in the morning after a really good dream?


----------



## Dene (Dec 17, 2010)

Oh you guys have given me so much stuff. Muahaha


----------



## izovire (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't you hate it when you spill glue in your gigaminx?


----------



## CubeLTD (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't you hate when you buy $60 printer that don't come with a freakin USB cord, and then you have to spend an additional $20 for a stupid cord.


----------



## BigGreen (Dec 17, 2010)

dont you hate it when roux


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't you hate it when you solve 5 sides of your cube, but just can't seem to get the 6th side?


----------



## buelercuber (Dec 17, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Don't you hate it when you solve 5 sides of your cube, but just can't seem to get the 6th side?


 
DUDE? THAT HAPPENS TO YOU TOO????? THAT HAPPENS TO SO MANY OF MY FRIENDS ALSO!!! IT MUST BE HACKERS


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Dec 17, 2010)

dont you hate it when you hate all these things?


----------



## Rook (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't you hate it when you try to think up something funny/witty to post in threads and then you can't, so you say "Don't you hate it when you can't think up something funny/witty?"?

Don't you hate it when you don't know when you're supposed to put the punctuation on the inside or the outside of the quotation, or both?

Don't you hate it when people act like they can solve the 3x3 while you're solving, and when you say "Stupid N-Perm" they say "I hate it when that happens"?

Don't you hate it when people say 3x3 all the time even though it should be 3x3x3, but people have gotten lazy/used to saying 3x3?

EDIT: Don't you hate it when you realize that you've been using the previous paragraph to think of ideas for the next paragraph?


----------



## SixSidedCube (Dec 17, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> sorry? what did you say?


 
WIN!!


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Dec 17, 2010)

...when people say that cubes are stupid, then they ask to see one of them?


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 17, 2010)

SixSidedCube said:


> WIN!!


 
Don't you hate it when people overreact?


----------



## BigSams (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't you hate it when someone who slacks off more than you does better than you?


----------



## Your Mother (Dec 18, 2010)

SixSidedCube said:


> Don't you just hate it when you step outside and get eaten by a giraffe?
> 
> Don't you hate it when you die from not passing on chain mail?
> 
> Don't you hate it when you miss the train to hogwarts?


 
Don't you hate it when your SixSidedCube annoys you and you treat it so badly its backside falls off?


----------



## oprah62 (Dec 18, 2010)

Don't you hate it when a sensitive mod deletes your post?


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 18, 2010)

Rinfiyks said:


> Don't you hate it when


 
Nope. U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' or if you're lame (R U R' U2') (R U R' U') (R U R') or if you're lamer F (U R U' R') F' (U' y') (R' U' R)



theace said:


> Don't you hate it when people think that a cube CANNOT be solved?


(5 posts unrelated to theace's question)


theace said:


> Don't you hate it when you ask a question and everyone seems to ignore you?


lol



BigGreen said:


> dont you hate it when roux


yes



cmhardw said:


> Don't you hate it when you solve 5 sides of your cube, but just can't seem to get the 6th side?


This is probably the single most bothersome thing I hear from noobs. The "I just peel off the stickers" is close but at least it's true and possible. I no longer have any qualms with immediately calling people out when they claim they could get 5 sides, lol.

Don't you hate it when you are attempting a blind solve (lol I can't BLD, it was LL skip scramble I knew) in front of some inquisitive noobs and one of them gets up, grabs the cube from your hands mid-solve and immediately pops it, in an attempt to scramble the cube to make my BLD solve harder (read: impossible.) Not knowing that popping a cube doesn't mean it's broken, he felt like a dick.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Dec 18, 2010)

Don't you hate it when somebody re-stickers your latch cube with normal stickers?


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Dec 18, 2010)

Don't you hate it when you accidentally a 7x7x7? A WHOLE 7x7x7?


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jan 19, 2011)

Don't you hate it when you make a huge order from lightake, and it doesn't arrive for about 3 months? On top of that, while waiting for it to arrive, you made some more smaller orders AFTER the big order, and they arrived BEFORE the big order did...


----------



## Maniac (Jan 19, 2011)

Don't you hate it when someone lolbens?


----------



## y3k9 (Jan 19, 2011)

Don't you hate it when your brother hacks your account, spams, and you get banned for 5 days?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 19, 2011)

Don't you hate it when you get an awesome time just to find that you screwed up your second last turn and it is a DNF.



Spoiler



I got a sub-10 and I messed up the second last move of a CORNER CYCLE!


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 19, 2011)

Don't you hate it when everyone else is making spoilers and you don't know how?


----------



## Chapuunka (Jan 19, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Don't you hate it when everyone else is making spoilers and you don't know how?


 


Spoiler



[spoiler ]stuff[/spoiler ]


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 19, 2011)

Chapuunka said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [spoiler ]stuff[/spoiler ]


 


Spoiler



Christian Cuber FTW


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 19, 2011)

SixSidedCube said:


> Don't you hate it when you make a huge order from lightake, and it doesn't arrive for about 3 months? On top of that, while waiting for it to arrive, you made some more smaller orders AFTER the big order, and they arrived BEFORE the big order did...


 
Lightake thread and ask for some answers, they might bump it for you.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jan 19, 2011)

Don't you hate it when I have a physics problem that I can't solve?


----------



## y3k9 (Jan 19, 2011)

somerandomkidmike said:


> Don't you hate it when I have a physics problem that I can't solve?


I don't hate it when you have one, but I hate when I myself have one.

Don't you hate when you 2x2 pops?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 19, 2011)

Maniac said:


> Don't you hate it when someone lolbens?


 
no


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jan 19, 2011)

y3k9 said:


> Don't you hate it when your brother hacks your account, spams, and you get banned for 5 days?


 
Don't you hate it when 11 year olds blame stuff on their brother?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 19, 2011)

Don't you hate it when judges connect the top of 4's on the score card; to make it look like a 9?

(I swear, this should be in the regulations)


----------



## EricReese (Jan 19, 2011)

Don't you hate it when you play Starcraft and there are other kids online who insult each other by calling them "kids"?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 19, 2011)

Don't you hate it when you're on solve 10 on video, the average of 12 is 15.5ish or whatever (this is rolling, and the "first two" solves are bad" and then to finish off the good average on video, you fail the two solves? Just happened to me right now. 15.83 or whatever average of 12 uploading now. Best on c amera so far.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 19, 2011)

?siht ekil ffuts od elpoep nehw ti etah uoy t'noD


----------



## JasonK (Jan 19, 2011)

cube-o-holic said:


> ?siht ekil ffuts od elpoep nehw ti etah uoy t'noD


  .daer ot drah taht ton st'I .yllaer toN

Don't you hate it when you get your Ultimate Guhong and it's the most amazing cube you've ever used...except the green centre cap won't stay on :fp


----------



## Olji (Jan 19, 2011)

dont you hate it when you order a cube, and minutes later gets to know its crap?


----------



## goatseforever (Jan 19, 2011)

Don't you hate it when you've told your parents a million times that you wanted a RED BMW E92 M3 for Christmas, only to find out on Christmas they bought you a BLACK BMW E92 M3?

Don't you hate it when your grandmother dies the day before your birthday, which ruins the party you've had planned for weeks?

Don't you hate it when your mom forgets to cut off the bread crusts before serving you your sandwich?

Life is so frustrating, sometimes I just want to scream.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 19, 2011)

WTF2L? said:


> .daer ot drah taht ton st'I .yllaer toN


?ecalp gnorw eht ni ehportsopa na stup enoemos nehw ti etah uoy t'noD


----------



## ianography (Jan 19, 2011)

goatseforever said:


> Don't you hate it when you've told your parents a million times that you wanted a RED BMW E92 M3 for Christmas, only to find out on Christmas they bought you a BLACK BMW E92 M3?
> 
> Don't you hate it when your grandmother dies the day before your birthday, which ruins the party you've had planned for weeks?
> 
> ...


 
Don't you hate it when spoiled kids complain?


----------



## maggot (Jan 19, 2011)

"?ecalp gnorw eht ni ehportsopa na stup enoemos nehw ti etah uoy t'noD" 


.d'lol I

don't you hate it when your cube explodes in public? and then trying to pick up all the pieces in shame?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 19, 2011)

^ Don't you hate it when parents buy their kid a car?
Don't you hate it when parents pay for their kid's gas?


----------



## goatseforever (Jan 19, 2011)

ianography said:


> Don't you hate it when spoiled kids complain?


 
I'm not spoiled. Your parents must not love you as much as my parents love me.


----------



## celli (Jan 19, 2011)

goatseforever said:


> I'm not spoiled. Your parents must not love you as much as my parents love me.


 
Is it just me, or did I just see that exact answer written with another acount???


----------



## goatseforever (Jan 19, 2011)

celli said:


> Is it just me, or did I just see that exact answer written with another acount???


 
You need to lay off them drugs sir.

Just kidding, it's not you. I was accidentally logged on into my old account that I never really posted with.


----------



## Nupist (Jan 19, 2011)

Don't you hate it when people say you cheat at rubiks cubes?


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 19, 2011)

Don't you hate it when you get gummie bears for Christmas?
I Don't


----------



## Nestor (Jan 19, 2011)

Don't you hate wake up one day, to drop 4 seconds in your average, and keep sucking for the whole next week with no end to the streak in sight?

Hate this week...


----------



## ianography (Jan 19, 2011)

goatseforever said:


> I'm not spoiled. Your parents must not love you as much as my parents love me.


 
My parents love me more than I could hope for. Your parents obviously spoil you beyond belief and make home a living hell for you with their constant fighting both between themselves and yourself. My parents never fight with each other or me and my siblings because we all manage to get along, even though we're going through what most don't. So don't go saying that my parents don't love me. Go look in a mirror sometime.


----------



## y3k9 (Jan 19, 2011)

Don't you hate how overrated the guhong is?


----------



## ianography (Jan 19, 2011)

y3k9 said:


> Don't you hate how overrated the guhong is?


 
A little.


----------



## dacubeful1 (Jan 19, 2011)

Don't you hate whenever some one says, "You're using algorithms, you not really solving the cube. the algorithms are just cheat codes."


----------



## goatseforever (Jan 19, 2011)

ianography said:


> My parents love me more than I could hope for. Your parents obviously spoil you beyond belief and make home a living hell for you with their constant fighting both between themselves and yourself. My parents never fight with each other or me and my siblings because we all manage to get along, even though we're going through what most don't. So don't go saying that my parents don't love me. Go look in a mirror sometime.


 
If your parents really loved you then they would've bought you a BMW E92 M3.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 19, 2011)

ianography said:


> My parents love me more than I could hope for. Your parents obviously spoil you beyond belief and make home a living hell for you with their constant fighting both between themselves and yourself. My parents never fight with each other or me and my siblings because we all manage to get along, even though we're going through what most don't. So don't go saying that my parents don't love me. Go look in a mirror sometime.


 
Don't worry, he's just trolling.


----------



## HelpCube (Jan 19, 2011)

dont you hate it when you've been waiting hours for a huge HD video to upload, and at 99% it says upload failed?


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 19, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> dont you hate it when you've been waiting hours for a huge HD video to upload, and at 99% it says upload failed?


 
No,One of my videos spend 6 hours uploading then it says failed... it was like 4 minutes long fml 
OF COURSE I DO PISSES ME OFF


----------



## tke444 (Jan 19, 2011)

Don't you just hate it when the bird is the word?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jan 20, 2011)

goatseforever said:


> Don't you hate it when your mom forgets to cut off the bread crusts before serving you your sandwich?


 
YES


----------



## ianography (Jan 20, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Don't worry, he's just trolling.


 
i know, i just hate trolls! and my parents not buying me a car is because my parents want me to work for the things i want, not go downtown to my daddy's big corporate company and asking him "pwetty pwease may i have a car" and when you get it it's completely out of your parent's feeling that you're the best, smartest, sweetest angel that god may have ever bestowed upon this earth when it's really the opposite! and when you do get what you want, you are so spoiled beyond belief that you don't even like it because it's "not the right color!"


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 20, 2011)

ianography said:


> i know, i just hate trolls! and my parents not buying me a car is because my parents want me to work for the things i want, not go downtown to my daddy's big corporate company and asking him "pwetty pwease may i have a car" and when you get it it's completely out of your parent's feeling that you're the best, smartest, sweetest angel that god may have ever bestowed upon this earth when it's really the opposite! and when you do get what you want, you are so spoiled beyond belief that you don't even like it because it's "not the right color!"


 
No, he's trolling you. As in, he's making all that up to get you angry. As in, he's not really complaining about his new car being the wrong color. So seriously, no more of this. It's pollutin' teh thread.

Don't you hate it when your stickers are dead but you have no replacements? Like "weird freeform shapes" dead?


----------



## goatseforever (Jan 20, 2011)

ianography said:


> and my parents not buying me a car is because my parents want me to work for the things i want, not go downtown to my daddy's big corporate company and asking him "pwetty pwease may i have a car" and when you get it it's completely out of your parent's feeling that you're the best, smartest, sweetest angel that god may have ever bestowed upon this earth when it's really the opposite! and when you do get what you want, you are so spoiled beyond belief that you don't even like it because it's "not the right color!"


 
You don't understand, dude. You just have no idea how it feels. You've never had to wake up on Christmas morning expecting a brand new shiny red BMW in your garage with your name on it, only to find out the mofo is BLACK. Do you know what it's like to feel such agonizing disappointment? Do you know how long I cried and yelled (and stopped eating) before my parents finally took it to the shop to get it repainted? The worst part is I had to wait an extra couple weeks for the paint job to be done, and during that time I had to drive a Lexus. Can you believe that? A LEXUS? Like I'm some sort of peasant? Just thinking about this makes me angry again.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jan 20, 2011)

Don't you hate it when YouTube trolls spam the comments of every popular video on YouTube because the front page was changed?


----------



## y3k9 (Jan 20, 2011)

goatseforever said:


> You don't understand, dude. You just have no idea how it feels. You've never had to wake up on Christmas morning expecting a brand new shiny red BMW in your garage with your name on it, only to find out the mofo is BLACK. Do you know what it's like to feel such agonizing disappointment? Do you know how long I cried and yelled (and stopped eating) before my parents finally took it to the shop to get it repainted? The worst part is I had to wait an extra couple weeks for the paint job to be done.


And then, you got pulled over a bunch of times. And then you read that your chances of getting pulled over in a red car are higher, and then you had to struggle with what color to paint it with again because you hate black. Seriously, stop hating on him, he's obviously been having a bad season.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 20, 2011)

goatseforever said:


> You don't understand, dude. You just have no idea how it feels. You've never had to wake up on Christmas morning expecting a brand new shiny red BMW in your garage with your name on it, only to find out the mofo is BLACK. Do you know what it's like to feel such agonizing disappointment? Do you know how long I cried and yelled (and stopped eating) before my parents finally took it to the shop to get it repainted? The worst part is I had to wait an extra couple weeks for the paint job to be done, and during that time I had to drive a Lexus. Can you believe that? A LEXUS? Like I'm some sort of peasant? Just thinking about this makes me angry again.


 
Please, just stop.


----------



## goatseforever (Jan 20, 2011)

y3k9 said:


> And then, you got pulled over a bunch of times. And then you read that your chances of getting pulled over in a red car are higher, and then you had to struggle with what color to paint it with again because you hate black. Seriously, stop hating on him, he's obviously been having a bad season.


 
Actually the only thing I read about that was that it's not true.

Not that it matters because my parents pay for all my auto fees including parking tickets, gas, insurance, car washes, and aftermarket upgrades.


----------



## y3k9 (Jan 20, 2011)

goatseforever said:


> Actually the only thing I read about that was that it's not true.
> 
> Not that it matters because my parents pay for all my auto fees including parking tickets, gas, insurance, car washes, and aftermarket upgrades.


I knew that, I was just testing you.

Don't you hate when trolls hijack a thread?


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 20, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> No, he's trolling you. As in, he's making all that up to get you angry. As in, he's not really complaining about his new car being the wrong color. So seriously, no more of this. It's pollutin' teh thread.
> 
> Don't you hate it when your stickers are dead but you have no replacements? Like "weird freeform shapes" dead?


 
Lol Most epic thing I have read in a while.
Bravo
Bravo


----------



## ianography (Jan 20, 2011)

goatseforever said:


> You don't understand, dude. You just have no idea how it feels. You've never had to wake up on Christmas morning expecting a brand new shiny red BMW in your garage with your name on it, only to find out the mofo is BLACK. Do you know what it's like to feel such agonizing disappointment? Do you know how long I cried and yelled (and stopped eating) before my parents finally took it to the shop to get it repainted? The worst part is I had to wait an extra couple weeks for the paint job to be done, and during that time I had to drive a Lexus. Can you believe that? A LEXUS? Like I'm some sort of peasant? Just thinking about this makes me angry again.


 
You know what? I'm following theanonymouscuber's advice and ignoring you, because this is really not worth my time.


----------



## Julian (Jan 20, 2011)

I happen to find most of what goatseforever said quite funny. Sue me.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jan 20, 2011)

Don't you hate it when you get an assignment in school, and then a couple of seconds later, you can't find it?


----------



## da25centz (Jan 20, 2011)

dont you hate it when Dio is dead and you'll never get the chance to see him live because you were never old enough to appreciate him until after he's dead?


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jan 20, 2011)

Don't you hate it when your favorite character from Final Fantasy goes and dies on you! :'(


----------



## PowerCuber (Jan 20, 2011)

Dont you hate it when your cube pops near a toilet and the piece is magically attracted to the toilet water?


----------



## Nestor (Jan 20, 2011)

PowerCuber said:


> Dont you hate it when your cube pops near a toilet and the piece is magically attracted to the toilet water?


 
Happened to me today, no kidding... center cap. And not just water in it.
Lucky me I had a replacement for the piece and sticker (last time I wasn't so lucky).


----------



## theace (Jan 20, 2011)

Don't you hate it when you get a new pb and you reflexively hit reset on the stackmat and then go :fp?



Spoiler



I got a new non lucky pb yesterday. 16.47 and I hit reset before I could take a snap


----------



## Shortey (Jan 20, 2011)

theace said:


> Don't you hate it when you get a new pb and you reflexively hit reset on the stackmat and then go :fp?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You're joking? That isn't a problem cause you saw what the timer said.


----------



## theace (Jan 20, 2011)

I wanted to FB it ;_;


----------

